# Wing clipping



## Diabolical (Jan 24, 2009)

I am almost sure that I saw some diagrams somewhere on this site on which feathers to clip, but now I can't seem to find it anywhere. :blush: I did watch the video which was very informative, but I'd like to have a diagram that I can print out. 

I am getting my FIRST cockatiel tomorrow (Sunday) and I can't wait. :excited: He is a Lutino baby about 10 weeks old and very tame and socialised. As soon as I get him home and he is settled I will put up a picture. He has apparently already tried to fly and doing well at it, so some diagrams on wing clipping would be wonderful. :tiel4:

As I live in South Africa and it is summer here, and extremely hot, it is impossible to live with all the windows and doors closed, so I've decided to clip his wings because I would be devastated if he flew away. 

I think it was Bea you posted the diagrams that I saw - but I can't be sure now. Can anyone help, please?


----------



## JC-mom (Nov 26, 2008)

I think this pic is the one...


Just to let you know, though, a lot of 'tiels can get around pretty well even with their wings clipped. So, you still have to be very careful, even when they have clipped wings! 

Mine even had his secondaries clipped (a big no-no) and he can "fly" amazingly well, which distresses me. It's more or less gliding, but he can go long distances doing that. He's even been able to get some lift, not just gliding from a higher point to a lower one - I saw him fly up from the floor, a couple of feet into the air, more than once. He can also fly straight across for several feet at a time.

I expected it to be like my lovebird long ago who didn't even TRY to fly with his wings clipped. I didn't have to worry about him at all that way. It sure has been different with my tiel. I have to keep an eye on him all the time and sometimes I get nervous when there's a potential danger, like someone opening the door when I happen to have him out.

I just wanted to give you a warning so you'd be aware before you get him, but CONGRATULATIONS on your new tiel! So happy for you! I wish you the best - and look forward to seeing a picture!


----------



## Diabolical (Jan 24, 2009)

:thumbu: Thank you so much for such a quick reply JC-Mom. The problem with this wonderful site is that you see something very interesting and then when you look for it again you can't find it. Embarrassing to say the least. :blush:

Thanks for the tips about being able to fly even with clipped wings. I'll be sure to watch out for that.:flowers:


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Here's another I think it's a little larger.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Mabey you can get the breeder to show you how to clip before you bring your new tiel home. That way you have seen it in person before needing to do it yourself. Congradulations on your new tiel


----------

